# Take a tour of my cat room!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me5gi9BxIC8


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Totally awesome! I loved "the tour" Thanks, Marcia, for sharing those cute furballs and their fantastic room!! 

p.s. I just fell in love with Zaida (sp?) her sleepy eyes .. whatta lil cutie pie!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is a better pic of Mr. Mann. :thumb
He is my favorite because he did nothing but hiss and run away from me for the first 10 days! Now he loves to cuddle, albeit a bit reluctantly at first. :roll:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia, 
Your Cat Room is awesome!!
Mr. Mann is Precious! 
Little Nilla, running around, is adorable! 
Soooooo many cuties!
Sharon


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Cool cat room and adorable kitties!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a great place for those little ones!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

That was just wonderful Marcia, thank you! It brought wistful memories of my kitten foster room back to me.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I just love hanging out in there. I love those fellows, especially Mr. Mann and Jerry my friend's cat. She adopted him then lamented that she had to go out of town so I (stupidly) volunteered to take him home with me and keep him until she came to get him. Never asked for a dime, but a case of food would be nice. He ended up bringing home a shelter URI which is now passed to Mr. Mann and Depot. Sheesh. It's not serious at all, as all my kittens have been on a full dose of L-lysine since day one.

He is such a joy but eats like a HORSE!! Plus he is a suckling! I suspect he was taken from mom too soon because he kneads and kneads then sucks your clothing! What a doll but a messy boy. Oh well, he'll be gone tomorrow.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm sure his owners are excited to have little Jerry back soon! and sounds like you're excited, too. I love that you did this tour - so adorable, I think we have the same cat tree for our fosters, too. except it's a tan color and not printed. I just love little Tang <3


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Marcia, your cat room is awesome!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What an amazing room for your kitties...and busy too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, if I ever come back as a kitty, it's Marcia's house I long to be in! :thumb


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a great space for the little ones! The little squeaks in the background were adorable, and then one sweet little furball after another popped out of nowhere!

I think I just about died when Zaida opened her eyes and looked at the camera...:luv


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Zaida is just a doll. She will go FAST when she is eligible for adoption. The shelter just revised their policy to 3 pounds for girls up from 2.5. It's a good move but keeps them home longer and hence more time to bond.....which I desperately do not want to do! Hubby has already picked out 4 to keep. Oh no...... He wants me to tell Jerry's mom that if she EVER decides to rehome him he can come back here. He knows not what he says....


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow marcia is a cat paradise. Great job


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

I love the way you talk to them! And I want Noah. (Did I hear the name correctly?) The way he scampers is adorable.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

What a beautiful room for your kitties. All those kittens are so so so cute!!! Jerry especially! I'm partial to gray kitties right now as my two are.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Can I move in? Those kitties are so adorable!


----------



## shonzi (Jun 11, 2014)

Ah thanks for sharing. Nilla is a little [email protected]!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I love that room! Thanks for sharing a video of it - so many adorable little kitties


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Marcia, you sound JUST the way I imagined you would. I always thought if I were a cat, I would want to be DH's cat, but I think I just changed my mind and would want to be YOUR cat!
HOW adorable. And the babies are beyond cute.
You are my cat-angel-hero.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow! You've got a little kitty kingdom! I love how they all crowd around when you come in! 'Wassup, wassup?'

You've got a lovely house, too!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That was a whole lot of cuteness in a very well laid out room. I noticed the nice view they have out the window too.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

cat owner again said:


> That was a whole lot of cuteness in a very well laid out room. I noticed the nice view they have out the window too.


That view is just the tree tops in the front yard. That is one of the only rooms in the house that does not have lake views unless you crane your neck and almost lean out the window. I have no curtains on the window because of the cats and the blinds are always pulled up. No one cares if a kitten is naked! :lol:

I have added some cute inexpensive wall quotes too. My favorite is the one over the door "Oh the places you'll go!" It's now a full fledged cat room - no hope of any overnighters in that room now! I love it and enjoy spending time in there. 

Little Jerry (the grey one) is now home with his new mom and she reports she is just in love with him already. Her daughter (4 years old) is enjoying playing with him. He is a sweet, sweet kitten and if he was not already adopted I was in serious danger of falling for him myself, and breaking my "no kittens" pledge! Hubby was already telling me to tell her if she ever wants to rehome him.......

sheesh. :-|

Wallycat, when I listen to myself narrate this I sound like a grandma to me!


----------

